# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Longevity Calculator-is this a good gauge? 1 glass of wine per day adds 2.2 more yrs?

## NiceGuyResearcher

Longevity Calculator (the following)-is this a good gauge? 

The link is way at the bottom of this 

It could be one of those retirement scenarios, to get one interested in their retirement investments

But, it was developed by 1 or more professors who went to the Wharton School of Business in PA which is a very good schooll

1 glass of wine per day adds 2.2 more yrs?

It really says alcohol? I failed that part of it, because I don't drink, but will consider drinking 1 glass of white wine per day (for 7 per week) if it would add 2.2 years more to my life

*You may note it does ask marriage and after I replied single never married, it never said "hey, if you were married you'd add 5 more years to your life" Lol... It's probably debateable whether single or lonely people and married people live longer LoL, it probably evens out?
*
I do know that people who have pets like a dog or cat, live longer, cos they give unconditional love. In fact, in my research, I've learned that cat ownership reduces heart attacks by 40%

Ok, if you have some time, take the tests or let me know if this is a good meter of life expectancy

As usual, I hope my niceguyresearch has helped others.




https://www.blueprintincome.com/tool...g-will-i-live/

----------


## Cylon357

I did it. It gave me a 50% chance of making it to 96, 75% chance to 87 and a 25% of making it to 102.

All that said, it is not overly scientific and seems to be more geared towards selling investment services.

Just one man's observation...

----------


## Cuz

Its for entertainment purposes only, no medical history questions related to the individual or familys history. It was almost respectable until it asked annual income…lost me on that one. Dont have to be rich to live healthy. 
My expectancy is 94, which is what my grandfather lived…but he didnt take aas and was up evrry morning at sunrise cycling and walking.

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

> Its for entertainment purposes only, no medical history questions related to the individual or familys history. It was almost respectable until it asked annual income…lost me on that one. Dont have to be rich to live healthy. 
> My expectancy is 94, which is what my grandfather lived…but he didnt take aas and was up evrry morning at sunrise cycling and walking.


If you don't mind me asking,
Did your Grandfather, Cuz, God rest his Soul, drink a glass of wine (with diner) or a small amount of alcohol every day?
Do you?

I forget if it was* 20-20 or 60 minutes*, which both politically may be right in the middle and truly like neutral or independent, did a special program in like 2008 mentioning that the *red wine being healthy for a person is actually a myth because*  it takes an unrealistic amount of red wine per day, too much to consume in 1 day, to be beneficial to one's health

The research on cancer and how to avoid it is that people should avoid cigarettes and alcohol
In fact, I just got up & looked at my mail and there's a reminder donation notice from The American Cancer Society and it lists:
(start)
Nearly half of all cancer deaths are preventable:
*-avoidng alcohol
*-not using tobacco products
-getting plenty of physical activity
-earting healthy with plenty of fruits vegetables & whole grains
-avoiding the midday sun & protecting skin w a hat,shirt, sunglasses & broad-spectrum sunscreen
-getting recomme nded cancer sceening tests
(end)

You don't have to answer if your too busy, etc., 
I might have to do more research on this myself
I don't see how an investment company would have a stake in the alcohol business

thanks

----------


## lovbyts

Mime says 91 estimated. 75% to 83. I expect around 85 to 86. Mom made 86. Dad only around 78 but had diabetes and had his first stroke 2 years after retiring. He was a workaholic and never vacationed. I work only to vacation so my body and mind is use to not having to work/think 24/7.

If it asked about past surgeries I would probably already be 6ft under. lol

----------


## wango

Nice draw to get you interested in their retirement advice. 

Regarding alcohol, if you drink one-two glasses of wine instead of a six pack of beer, you will likely be slimmer and more healthy. If you prefer wine, its likely you wont be slamming chips, pretzels or nachos at the same time either. Wine doesnt match up with shots of whiskey or tequila, and if you love/value the taste of the wine, you sure aint going to f up your taste buds with cigarettes either. Its like healthy breakfast cereal. It aint the cereal thats _so_ incredible, but the fact that youre not eating 2-3 whole eggs, bacon and adding butter to your toast. 

_IF_ youre pulling the trigger on alcohol, who the heck wants to stop at 1-2 glasses anyways?

Its got me living to 93, aint happening  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

In a book on heart health, I've quoted elsewhere, here it is again "The Simple Heart Cure," by Chauncy Crandall

(i have no stake or interest in this book)

Those who live long lives live "regimented" lives like being able to eat small portions and then stop (maybe stop the appetite for more with the aid of an apple or a table of peanut butter)?

I was watching a documentary Dr Hunter on Dennis Hopper who I'm a fan of, he didn't want to have his prostate removed 10 + or more years before his death because of the risk of impotence / ED.....and he had only recently at the time, married a pretty girl 30 + years his junior

That's the trade off

Enjoyment vs. Longevity

I'd think someone who works in the Insurance industry would know of a better life expectancy calculator lol

----------


## JaneDoe

I live my life without caring about tomorrow, because I leave tomorrow in God's hands! My friend recently discovered breast cancer and is on her deathbed despite having played sports all her life, life is like a game of chess, today we are here, tomorrow belongs to God.

*And a question, are steroids like an evil seed in our cells that can take a toll on our health in the future? I don't think bodybuilding is about health, it's about athletic performance. This is just my opinion, who plan on living long shouldn't take steroids Imho
*

----------


## Cuz

> If you don't mind me asking,
> Did your Grandfather, Cuz, God rest his Soul, drink a glass of wine (with diner) or a small amount of alcohol every day?
> Do you?
> 
> I forget if it was* 20-20 or 60 minutes*, which both politically may be right in the middle and truly like neutral or independent, did a special program in like 2008 mentioning that the *red wine being healthy for a person is actually a myth because*  it takes an unrealistic amount of red wine per day, too much to consume in 1 day, to be beneficial to one's health
> 
> The research on cancer and how to avoid it is that people should avoid cigarettes and alcohol
> In fact, I just got up & looked at my mail and there's a reminder donation notice from The American Cancer Society and it lists:
> (start)
> ...


I dont think the man ever drank an ounce of alcohol. Solid as a rock, korean war vet. Now my dad, rest his soul..was a raging alcoholic

----------

